# Caught at 100mph... what sentence to expect?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

So my friend :thumb: got caught doing 100mph in a 70mph limit. Nice dry spring day with moderate traffic at lunchtime. Traffic cops hiding where they couldn't be seen got him going away from them with a laser gun.

He currently has a clean licence. A ban would result in commute of 2 hours each way, he'd be lucky to keep his job and would only see his wife & kids at weekends if he was banned. 

What sentence do you think he got when it was called to court (he pleaded guilty)? This was in Scotland FYI. 

P.S. My friend knows this was a very bad thing to do and won't do it again.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

unfortunately its a ban


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Nanoman said:


> So my friend :thumb: got caught doing 100mph in a 70mph limit. Nice dry spring day with moderate traffic at lunchtime. Traffic cops hiding where they couldn't be seen got him going away from them with a laser gun.
> 
> He currently has a clean licence. A ban would result in commute of 2 hours each way, he'd be lucky to keep his job and would only see his wife & kids at weekends if he was banned.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine was doing 108mph. He went to court, represented himself, was extremely apologetic, showed that he had a clean license and that he was stupid and trying to get home early after work, said he had kids and it would be difficult to put them to school etc and got £500 and 6 points, no ban. Only a couple of months back

Also, Im pretty sure you can't get banned if you don't attend. You could get your friend to write apologetic letters to the court from himself and from everyone else involved including work.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I would be very surprised if it's anything less then a ban. 

Obviously other factors will be considered, i.e. how was his driving, what were his distances to the cars in-front like, also how much over 100mph was he? All these would be taken into consideration, but I can't see it being anything less than a 3 month ban and a fine,


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like you know the answer already, due to circumstances i think he kept his licence but got points and a substantial fine, no need to try and blame traffic police, it wasn't them that was 30mph over the limit!


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I would suggest he speaks to Drive Protect. http://driveprotect.co.uk/ They will represent him. I think you pay a bit more if you join them AFTER you have been caught speeding. But probably still cheaper than losing your job.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

as others have said, standard punishment for 30mph above the speed limit (not just those doing 100mph) is 12 month ban.

Could be increased if 'your friend' was driving like a loon.

could get away with a big fine and lots of points if 'they' can demonstrate that it was a moment of stupidity on an otherwise clean license and a ban will result in serious financial hardship. ie, you will lose your job, which in turn will mean you lose your house, your marriage will likely break down, kids will move out with their mam etc etc. 

Then it comes down to how forgiving the magistrate is on the day.

I'd expect a 12 month ban followed by hugely increased insurance costs, if they will cover you at all. If you already any speeding convictions, even a 3 pointer in a 30, then forget it, its ban time.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Reading the second last sentence, it's worded as the op knows the answer, he's just asking us to guess what he got!


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

mike13 said:


> Reading the second last sentence, it's worded as the op knows the answer, he's just asking us to guess what he got!


good spot...

if that's the case then I would suspect £100 fine and 3 points as you would unlikey post about a standard 12 month ban


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Did he know the correct handshake to use?


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Speed awareness course?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kerr said:


> Did he know the correct handshake to use?


 :thumb:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Mitigating circumstances of hardship can often mean points and a fine only.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Was he put on a plane and deported back to England?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I might be in the minority here but whatever he/you got, it probably wasn't enough and it's not gonna stop him/you being a dick behind the wheel.

100mph in moderate traffic, wtf was he/you thinking?

No need for it imo.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tell your 'friend' to stop posting on social media and phone these people:

https://www.theroadtrafficlawyer.com/

They've helped my 'friend' out before and are very good at what they do...

:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

As others have mentioned the "friend" has already pled guilty and I assume being sentenced.

Despite rumours 30mph over a limit us not an immediate ban. A family member got caught doing 107 on the motorway and got a hefty fine and 7 points but no ban.

It all depends on time of day, the road, other traffic etc and not wanting to open a can of worms but for me doing 60mph in a built up are through a housing scheme should be punished more than doing 100 on a dry day on a motorway with very little or no traffic..

For the original post as well I didn't think the speed guns could measure you going away from them it had to be towards? My guess is he got off lightly and got a couple of hundred pound fine 6 points and no ban given you've posted on here so I think it was lenient.

Too many factors to consider though including if he'd just passed his test etc.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> I might be in the minority here but whatever he/you got, it probably wasn't enough and it's not gonna stop him/you being a dick behind the wheel.
> 
> 100mph in moderate traffic, wtf was he/you thinking?
> 
> No need for it imo.


I take it you have never driven through the M6 in Cumbria 70mph seems to be a very slow pace compared to the way the "locals" drive be it morning, rush hour or evening I have never seen consistently high speeds like it and the Scamera vans hardly seem to restrict it


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> I might be in the minority here but whatever he/you got, it probably wasn't enough and it's not gonna stop him/you being a dick behind the wheel.
> 
> 100mph in moderate traffic, wtf was he/you thinking?
> 
> No need for it imo.


Fair point. My friend tells me that since he was caught his fuel economy has increased by 25% so I'd suggest it has slowed him down. 100mph on a motorway on a clear, dry day isn't as bad as 50 in a 30 in my book.



The Cueball said:


> Tell your 'friend' to stop posting on social media and phone these people:
> 
> https://www.theroadtrafficlawyer.com/
> 
> ...


My friend used https://www.roadtrafficlaw.com/ instead. Well worth their fixed fee.



Kerr said:


> Did he know the correct handshake to use?


I think they did.

Anyway... the answer to my original post was... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
3 points and a £300 fine.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds about right, I've known someone get caught at 112mph and after saying all the right things he walked out with his license still intact. There are so many variables when this sort of thing happens, I remember a biker who was caught at 149.9 mph and he was banned for 6 months, large fine but what many would consider a very lenient period of disqualification. There's also a degree of luck involved, you may have a Judge or Magistraes who have a very low opinion of speeders. I have watched very highly paid "specialist" solicitors like and including Nick (Mr Loophole) Freeman get not guilty or "proven" without a speed being entered, I've also watched the same people get ripped a new one when the judge or Magistrates feel patronised by someone who clearly believes they are "buying" a not guilty and everything else in between !


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

whats safer, 

100mph in a modern car with massive brakes and modern rubber 

or 

70mph a 1965 ford anglia with all round drums?

even factoring in 'thinking time' i know what car i'd rather be in.

speed doesnt kill, it just provides funds to the government. stupidty kills


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Just being nosey ! Where in Scotland did he get caught .?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Just being nosey ! Where in Scotland did he get caught .?


M8 at heartlands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> M8 at heartlands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where were the policy officers hiding there?!?

On the on/off ramps?!?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Where were the policy officers hiding there?!?
> 
> On the on/off ramps?!?


He was heading eastbound. They were on the eastbound on ramp. Impossible to see them even out side window, only saw them in his mirror. The laser gun works going away from them, it shows a - (minus) symbol with the speed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

kingswood said:


> whats safer,
> 
> 100mph in a modern car with massive brakes and modern rubber
> 
> ...


Your forgetting getting a blow out at 100mph could be fatal and some retard not looking what there doing when changing lanes at 100 no chance to react in time.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ffrs1444 said:


> Your forgetting getting a blow out at 100mph could be fatal and some retard not looking what there doing when changing lanes at 100 no chance to react in time.


100mph is hardly warp speed. It is only a 30mph closing speed.

Quality looked after tyres should have no issues travelling at 100mph.

I'm not excusing the speeding though. You get caught you take the punishment. Very light in this case.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ffrs1444 said:


> Your forgetting getting a blow out at 100mph could be fatal and some retard not looking what there doing when changing lanes at 100 no chance to react in time.


So could a blow out doing 70 so why don't we drop the motorway limit to 40mph. Everyone will be safe then.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kingswood said:


> whats safer,
> 
> 100mph in a modern car with massive brakes and modern rubber
> 
> ...


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

In all my time motoring, I've noticed one thing;

It doesn't matter if you do 100 mph OR 70 mph - you'll get to your destination at give or take the same time. 

Speeding just isn't worth the risk nowadays. (This isn't me preaching btw - just being a realist!)


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

davies20 said:


> In all my time motoring, I've noticed one thing;
> 
> It doesn't matter if you do 100 mph OR 70 mph - you'll get to your destination at give or take the same time.
> 
> Speeding just isn't worth the risk nowadays. (This isn't me preaching btw - just being a realist!)


My friend thinks you're right about that. No noticeable difference in journey times despite very noticeable change in driving style and much improved fuel economy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Doubtful ban if it was England. Scotland however....I think they are a little tighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nanoman said:


> P.S. My friend knows this was a very bad thing to do and won't do it again.


Trust me, he will, he'll never learn, he WILL do it again!


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

when you say 'Impossible to see them even out side window' it implies that it was an intentional act, fully aware what you were doing was wrong and had risks and not an 'oops sorry' moment.

It also starts to build a profile that this isn't the first time, its just the first time you were caught.

I agree with post above, it will likely happen again to your friend. The good news is that if they get caught again, it will result in a much longer ban than you would have got the first time.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Is your friend the ubiquitous ‘Dave’?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Andy1972 said:


> when you say 'Impossible to see them even out side window' it implies that it was an intentional act, fully aware what you were doing was wrong and had risks and not an 'oops sorry' moment.
> 
> It also starts to build a profile that this isn't the first time, its just the first time you were caught.
> 
> I agree with post above, it will likely happen again to your friend. The good news is that if they get caught again, it will result in a much longer ban than you would have got the first time.


I don't think anyone does 100mph without knowing its naughty. LoL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

In 2012 I was banned for 3 months and fined £200 for being caught doing 103mph on the M90. After midnight on a motorcycle.

Absolute farce of a case as they were lying about location and speed but in the appeal court it was chucked out. Still, three months ban for going over 100 seemed to be the tariff set back then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Naddy37 said:


> Trust me, he will, he'll never learn, he WILL do it again!


This 100%. It is like getting caught cheating on your wife but all that happens is she puts you in the spare room for a couple of nights and then forgives you and moves on. What has happened to your friend is they have been given, albeit subconsciously, the message that they can do it and get away with it. He may be full of remorse and promising to never do it again. But deep down it is planted that he can do it and there is a way to get away with it even if you get caught.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Marve said:


> This 100%. It is like getting caught cheating on your wife but all that happens is she puts you in the spare room for a couple of nights and then forgives you and moves on. What has happened to your friend is they have been given, albeit subconsciously, the message that they can do it and get away with it. He may be full of remorse and promising to never do it again. But deep down it is planted that he can do it and there is a way to get away with it even if you get caught.


:lol::lol: First time I've heard that comparison though pretty sure my wife would rather i was speeding :lol::lol:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Andy1972 said:


> when you say 'Impossible to see them even out side window' it implies that it was an intentional act, fully aware what you were doing was wrong and had risks and not an 'oops sorry' moment.
> 
> It also starts to build a profile that this isn't the first time, its just the first time you were caught.
> 
> I agree with post above, it will likely happen again to your friend. The good news is that if they get caught again, it will result in a much longer ban than you would have got the first time.


bet your a blast at a dinner party Darcy.

i regularly touch a ton, just to clear the baffles officer


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

kingswood said:


> bet your a blast at a dinner party Darcy.
> 
> i regularly touch a ton, just to clear the baffles officer


wow, your so cool.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

kingswood said:


> bet your a blast at a dinner party Darcy.
> 
> i regularly touch a ton, just to clear the baffles officer


As you said ....stupidity kills


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

I recently got pulled on the A12, was hitting 150MPH at 9:00pm on a relatively empty road.Not something I would usually do, and am not proud of.
The police officer says I was doing 148.
It was obviously way too fast for a speed awareness course, and everyone I spoke to, said instant ban.
Well, after waiting nervously for a couple of weeks, I got a letter from Essex police, 3 points and £100 fine. Someone up there was definitely smiling down on me.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

cobra148 said:


> The police officer says I was doing 148.


I hope you argued your point...


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

shows how effective the brain washing has been about "speed"
Total shame it has NOT been as effective about drunk drivers, or drug'd drivers....
Both are FAR more dangerous than speed ,

it also appears to be FAR easier and "better" to condemn other people and feel smug and self-righteous about it,,


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

cobra148 said:


> I recently got pulled on the A12, was hitting 150MPH at 9:00pm on a relatively empty road.Not something I would usually do, and am not proud of.
> The police officer says I was doing 148.
> It was obviously way too fast for a speed awareness course, and everyone I spoke to, said instant ban.
> Well, after waiting nervously for a couple of weeks, I got a letter from Essex police, 3 points and £100 fine. Someone up there was definitely smiling down on me.


what was you in?

i'd have bought a lottery tickey after that result


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

andy665 said:


> As you said ....stupidity kills


whats stupid about opening up your engine every now and again? i prefered the earlier insult calling me cool 

from the RAC website:

_That said, if you never rev your engine fully, carbon deposits can build up and foul the valves, intake manifold and other parts, reducing efficiency and potentially causing a misfire.

You should therefore allow your engine to rev to the redline at least once every few hundred miles - but only when the oil is warm and you're on a quiet road._

stop believing everything you are spoon fed. how can a speed limit that was introduced over 50yrs ago still be fit for purpose?!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kingswood said:


> whats stupid about opening up your engine every now and again? i prefered the earlier insult calling me cool
> 
> from the RAC website:
> 
> ...


dont think they meant in top gear though:lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

beambeam said:


> In 2012 I was banned for 3 months and fined £200 for being caught doing 103mph on the M90. After midnight on a motorcycle.
> 
> Absolute farce of a case as they were lying about location and speed but in the appeal court it was chucked out. Still, three months ban for going over 100 seemed to be the tariff set back then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but, the police don't lie........

i went to court many years ago, with 2 independent witness's that backed me up, and was still found guilty, now i wouldn't stop at any MoT stops (not that i have ever seen any since then)



cobra148 said:


> I recently got pulled on the A12, was hitting 150MPH at 9:00pm on a relatively empty road.Not something I would usually do, and am not proud of.
> The police officer says I was doing 148.
> It was obviously way too fast for a speed awareness course, and everyone I spoke to, said instant ban.
> Well, after waiting nervously for a couple of weeks, I got a letter from Essex police, 3 points and £100 fine. Someone up there was definitely smiling down on me.


they probably couldn't actually prove it


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

kingswood said:


> whats stupid about opening up your engine every now and again? i prefered the earlier insult calling me cool
> 
> from the RAC website:
> 
> ...


And where in the above statement does it say anything about doing 100mph, redline it in lower gears and you will still be at a sensible speed

Where have I said I agree with the speed limit? - at no point did I say or think it is fit for purpose but it is there and that's it

Do I exceed the 70mph limit - sometimes - do I brag about it or say its for the good of my engine - no


----------

